# Tinkerbell's foaling thread



## Ellesan (Mar 5, 2016)

I have been posting questions and photos under "maiden mare size" but wanted to move her progress here for her own foaling thread. 

She is currently 245-250 days along. First 2 pictures were on Monday, last photo is with the stallion. Color guesses?? She is palomino pinto and he is a bay roan.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 5, 2016)

*Offspring Color Probability* 

8.20% -​ *Bay Roan* 8.20% -​ *Buckskin* 8.20% -​ *Buckskin Roan Tobiano* 8.20% -​ *Bay* 8.20% -​ *Bay Roan Tobiano* 8.20% -​ *Buckskin Tobiano* 8.20% -​ *Bay Tobiano* 8.20% -​ *Buckskin Roan* 3.13% -​ *Red Roan* 3.13% -​ *Palomino* 3.13% -​ *Palomino Roan Tobiano* 3.13% -​ *Red (Chestnut/Sorrel)* 3.13% -​ *Red Roan Tobiano* 3.13% -​ *Palomino Tobiano* 3.13% -​ *Red (Chestnut/Sorrel) Tobiano* 3.13% -​ *Palomino Roan* 1.17% -​ *Blue Roan Tobiano* 1.17% -​ *Smoky Black Tobiano* 1.17% -​ *Black Tobiano* 1.17% -​ *Smoky Blue Roan* 1.17% -​ *Blue Roan* 1.17% -​ *Smoky Black* 1.17% -​ *Smoky Blue Roan Tobiano* 1.17% -​ *Black* 
Anyones guess




:


----------



## chandab (Mar 5, 2016)

And, if the palomino carries silver, you can add silver to any of those possibilities.

If the bay roan is homozygous for E (black), then you can take away all the red based choices (palominos and reds). If he's homozygous A at agouti, you can take away all the black choices. If he's homozygous for both; all offspring will be bay based.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 9, 2016)

I know!! It's gonna be interesting!!!! Tinkerbell's dam is listed as "brown" on her papers but I don't think that is correct (even though I saw her in person and looks brown). Sire was black pinto. When I put them in the genetics calculator, palomino pinto (tobiano) does not come up. I think her dam was actually smokey black--that's the only way I could get palomino tobiano to come up. That was a 1.56% chance!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 9, 2016)

chandab said:


> And, if the palomino carries silver, you can add silver to any of those possibilities.
> 
> If the bay roan is homozygous for E (black), then you can take away all the red based choices (palominos and reds). If he's homozygous A at agouti, you can take away all the black choices. If he's homozygous for both; all offspring will be bay based.


Chanda, they have not tested the stallion. I know he did produce a black foal out of a sorrel mare though. Does that help? I wish I knew some of these, but then again it will be fun to see what comes out. I would love any buckskin or bay tobiano.



but as long as it's healthy I will be super happy.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 12, 2016)

Her belly looked huge to me today! 252-257 days


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you! ?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 16, 2016)

She looks great!

Funny thing - her belly will be "different sizes" depending on the angle that you look at her at OR take pictures at...


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 16, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> She looks great!
> 
> Funny thing - her belly will be "different sizes" depending on the angle that you look at her at OR take pictures at...


True!! and some days she just looks bigger or smaller in general, probably just my eyes!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 16, 2016)

to demo going from "wide load" to "squeeze play", her is Tory in 2013 when she had Echo. Echo will be 3 yrs old next month. That's supposed to be 345 days, not 245, which is consistent with her previous foaling dates w/i a couple of days.



















This photo taken about 345 am and he was foaled about 215 am... so about 12 hours after the pics were taken.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow!! And what a cute little one! ?


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 21, 2016)

Out on a walk this weekend, she was a little stubborn going past the grass! ?


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 27, 2016)

266-271 days, shedding out nicely, baby active, Tink is doing great?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

She looks great!


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 1, 2016)

Definitely some changes here in the last month! ?


----------



## Kim P (Apr 1, 2016)

She is pretty. I could never keep her that clean.


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 3, 2016)

So if Tink took on first breed she will be at 279 days today. She is nipping at her belly a bit, is that normal this far out?


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 3, 2016)

279 days


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Diane!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2016)

She's looking good.


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 14, 2016)

290 days! Tink is looking and feeling good. I think she lost 10 pounds of hair this week ?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 14, 2016)

She's looking great


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 26, 2016)

Tinkerbell is at day 302 today and doing well. Baby active and kicking. I'm leaving for a 4 day trip on Friday and decided to play it safe and board her at the vet just in case. I don't think she's close, but I don't want to take a chance. Getting so excited!!


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 26, 2016)

And my gelding is sooo super curious about her belly it's hilarious. He follows her like a puppy dog with his nose to her belly all the time!


----------



## Ellesan (May 3, 2016)

My trip to Bryce Canyon was amazing (if anyone ever comes to Utah I highly recommend riding here!!) Included some pics so you can see how amazing it is. Tink did great at the vet with no problems. I'm glad I took her there though, gave me peace of mind while I was away. she is 309 days today! When I picked her up last night there was a beautiful foal that had been born 2 hours before! Can't wait to see my little one.


----------



## madmax (May 4, 2016)

What an absolutely wonderful experience you had on your trip! So glad you shared those photos, soooo beautiful!

 Wishing you a happy foaling soon with Tinkerbell.


----------



## Ellesan (May 4, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2016)

Ditto of MadMax!! Ditto ditto!!

Wow.

What awesome memories you'll have to share, too. Glad that you were able to relax and enjoy your day.

We had our first - posted in our thread... You can get some of your new baby fix that way.


----------

